# WV Apprentice Test



## Ezamlich

I'm taking the WV state apprentice licensing test Dec 12 and was wondering if anyone has taken this test or have any study tips to help me get prepared.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

I haven't noticed too many WV members on the forum but maybe someone know about it.

Anyway- welcome to the forum.


----------



## ohiosparky99

I believe the apprentice test is only over the first four chapters in the NEC, you could probably get something from Mike Holt on E-Bay or Amazon that will help


----------



## wildleg

wow, you didn't used to need a building permit in wv, now they have a test for apprentices ? times have changed


----------



## ohiosparky99

Yeah, apprentices, journeyman and masters. Just a big money racquet


----------



## ohiosparky99

I believe they also have a temporary 90 day permit which cost around 50 bucks


----------



## wvwirenut

I haven't been on in a while and just seen your post. How did the test go?
The apprentice test is all based on the code book. If you could find your way around the code book, then you should have done well.


----------

